# Word of the Day - Plebeian



## Buckeye (Aug 25, 2021)

Plebeian - crude or coarse in manner or style

Told me love was too plebeian
Told me you were through with me and

(from Cry Me A River)


----------



## Matrix (Aug 25, 2021)

Video blogs with tons of followers tend to have plebeian tastes.


----------



## Tommy (Aug 26, 2021)

Plebeian = "commoner"
Patrician = "aristocrat"


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 26, 2021)

Tommy said:


> Plebeian = "commoner"
> Patrician = "aristocrat"


Quite so. The plebeians, known as plebs, were, in ancient Rome, the general body of free Roman citizens who were not patricians, as determined by the census. In other words they were commoners.


----------

